# Undescended testicles



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,

Benny is 12 1/2 weeks and neither of his testicles have descended. His brother from the same sire also has 1 undescended at 1 year old. Should I be worried yet? What are the chances they will drop? I have to fix either Bitsy or Benny before they reach maturity as I don't want inbred pups running around! I was hoping to wait as long as possible for Bitsy because I the bigger they are the safer it is. Now I am wondering if I should wait on Benny and give him time to let them drop? I know it is still a couple months away I was just wondering if you think there is a good chance they won't drop? What do you think?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

My Buttons is 17 weeks tomorrow and his havn't descended either. I don't know what age they usually come down. The vet had a feel when she gave him his jabs and said he has 2 so I'm guessing they're up there somewhere! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Junior is just over four months and one has dropped and the other is on its way. So the vet says. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

With my beagle, Trigger, it was quite early - but usually, with a small dog such as Chihuahuas, it occurs at around 4-5 months of age. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

erinself said:


> Hello,
> 
> Benny is 12 1/2 weeks and neither of his testicles have descended. His brother from the same sire also has 1 undescended at 1 year old. Should I be worried yet? What are the chances they will drop? I have to fix either Bitsy or Benny before they reach maturity as I don't want inbred pups running around! I was hoping to wait as long as possible for Bitsy because I the bigger they are the safer it is. Now I am wondering if I should wait on Benny and give him time to let them drop? I know it is still a couple months away I was just wondering if you think there is a good chance they won't drop? What do you think?


I wouldn't worry yet. Toby's were both descended by 14 weeks when he came home, but according to the vet that was pretty early for a Chi. If they haven't descended by 6-7 months I would go ahead and get him neutered. It costs a bit more, and is a bit more complicated, but it is certainly better than inbred pups running around! And he can sire pups as early as 6 months, depending on when she goes into heat. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike is just getting the second one now , he is 6 1/2months old. he is getting fixed in 2 weeks.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know how they can tell whether or not they will descend. But at eight months, Angel still had one that hadn't. He was still neutered, but it was expensive! 

He is two now and all is fine!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

They have to go up inside to get the one that has not come down, that makes it more expensive.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> They have to go up inside to get the one that has not come down, that makes it more expensive.


Yeah, it's also what makes it a more complicated procedure and longer recovery. This type of surgery is more like a spay then a traditional neuter. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance had one that dropped at around 5 months, but the other never came down. Technical name is, Cryptorchid. He was neutered at about 18 months. We knew the other testicle wasn't coming down far sooner than 18 months, but I waited for Chance to be at full growth before neutering. One of those personal choice things after research. Your vet will usually be able to tell you if he feels them, and the probability of them dropping. If they don't, neutering is far more expensive, and a more invasive surgery. Similar to a spay. They neutered Chance, but had to make an abdominal insicion along side his penis to remove the retained testicle.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance had a lot of complications due to the cryptorchid surgery, but I was told the complications were rare.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I won't worry just yet then. Sorry for the late response but I have been under the weather. Thanks again.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kody had one that never dropped... He was neutered shortly after I got him at 8 months.... was alittle more expensive but the Vet said 'it' was nearby and she didn't have to go searching much. Kody didn't have much trouble in recovery, alittle more sore maybe but otherwise no problems.... Correct me if I am wrong but I think posibility of Cancer is the major issue if you dont' neuter and get the Undescended one......




.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny's first did not drop until he was 6 months old. His second did not drop until he was almost a year old. My vet said to wait until he was 12-18 months old before determining if it was or was not going to drop. Lucky for me it dropped in June and 2 weeks later we did his nueter.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I never noticed when Rolos appeared, they just sort of did! I know he's not a chihuahua but my 18 month old grandson has a retained testicle and is waiting to see someone now about an op. It's there but way up high. It's funny, we were sure he had 2 at birth and it wasn't picked up on then, apparently sometimes little boys can retract them and then they get stuck. Perhaps we just didn't notice. I wonder if dogs can retract them once they are down? There's an interesting thought for the day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Arnie had one retained and the vet took it out sooner rather than later as there's a small chance it could over heat and turn cancerous. Tiny winy chance but still a chance. He has his traditional scar from the one then another incision about half way up his belly where they found the other one. No complications. He was a bit whiney afterwards but I think that's to be expected with the type of surgery it is! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

WARNING!!! GRAPHIC PHOTO. 












This was the result of Chance's neutering and cryptorchid surgery.  Him having complications after the surgery is putting it mildly.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OOh my God..that is horrible,poor baby. Ike is going in 10 days. Over many years , Ike will be the 4th male I have had done ,so far no problems. Ike is the smallest. Now I am getting worried.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> OOh my God..that is horrible,poor baby. Ike is going in 10 days. Over many years , Ike will be the 4th male I have had done ,so far no problems. Ike is the smallest. Now I am getting worried.


I didn't mean to scare you.  I'm very sorry. Complications like Chance had are rare. The neuter wasn't the problem, it was the cryptorchid surgery. He's such a tiny tike, and having to locate the testicle in his tiny abdomen really took its toll.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Love, hugs and kisses to little Ike. I'll be thinking about you two, and sending fast recovery vibes. :love5:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

TLI said:


> I didn't mean to scare you.  I'm very sorry. Complications like Chance had are rare. The neuter wasn't the problem, it was the cryptorchid surgery. He's such a tiny tike, and having to locate the testicle in his tiny abdomen really took its toll.


I have nervous since the vet told me only only one came down, he goes tomorrow to see if the other has dropped,wish us luck.


----------



## Gio (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm sorry but can anyone explain to me about will happen to Ike? But He will surely be in my thoughts and prayers <3 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> I have nervous since the vet told me only only one came down, he goes tomorrow to see if the other has dropped,wish us luck.


If they can locate it externally its usually an easier surgery than having to search for it. Hopefully you get good news and its dropped, or at least close. I wish you much luck!! Keep us posted. :daisy: xxx


----------



## shakenbake (Sep 5, 2012)

My shakes is 7 months old and only has one descended testicle. His vet feels strongly that the other will not drop and is somewhere in his scrotum. She recommended getting him fixed. We plan on waiting til taxes and then getting him fixed. I know the vet said if we leave it undescended it could become carcinogenic so we will most likely do it before he hits one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I will be thinking of Ike and praying. He reminds me so much of Benny. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Definitely remove the one in the abdomen when you do the neuter.

My horse is cryptorchid, at least we think he is (vet agrees but no real testing has been done). However, whoever neutered him did not remove the retained testicle. He is basically a stallion, complete with a bad attitude and plenty of mounting mares, rearing, and fighting other males. He also has the ability to give pre-ejaculate. I have never actually witness semen but believe it to be possible, just fried by the heat of his body.

If you leave one in a chi it'll behave like an intact dog, basically. There is a chance of cancer also.. unfortunately my horse was 11 when we got him so too late for surgery, damage was already done. He is now 17 and no issues yet thank goodness.

Good luck! I am sure your wee one will be fine. Also, good wishes for Ike.


----------

